# Who Are You, Anyway?



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi there,

Looking for a little help & outside creativity. One of my wife's habits when in snuggling, foreplay, pillowtalk time is to ask me "Who Are You, Anyway?"

This is has come to be an invitation to light role play. No dressing up or anything. She's just seeking me to weave a little story telling where sometype of visitor to the house comes up with a reason/rationale to get her into bed.

I have no problem with this. She asks the question maybe one out of every four times we hook up. My challenge is that I'm running out of viable stories.

Of course, I've done all the service industries. Cable guy, AC guy, mailman, plumber, etc. I've done guys coming to house to sell, do surveyes, prostelitize. Last week, I was a grassroots Obama campaign worker going house-to-house to personally "thank women across America" for their support.

After 20 years of marriage, it's still tough to come up with fresh material. Welcome any and all ideas. Here are basic parameters:

-No dressing up. 
-Paint stories with words.
-Theme carries for five to 10 minutes in foreplay.

I also welcome any input on how I can better leverage this question overall. She's a bit timid in bed overall. Still looking for the type of story that will encourage her to embrace a bit more of the wild side.

Thx in advance.


----------



## didntcitcoming (Oct 15, 2012)

OMG!! Thought I heard it all. You sir are funny!!!:smthumbup:

Have you tried....."I'm Bob from the new butcher shop in town, I've come by to offer you a sample of our sausage!!!!"

Good luck


----------



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

That sounds like sooooooooo much fun !!! ROFLMAO


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

I think you need to turn the tables on her. Every other time you need to ask her......"who are YOU anyway?" She has to play too!!! This may help her break out of her shell...acting the part of someone a tad bit wilder!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

You're a naughty TSA screener but she really needs to get on a flight.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

YouKidding,

This is a good idea. I have tried to beat her to the punch from time to time, asking her before she asks me. She typically seems stumped and doesn't have a good answer. I haven't tried in awhile, though. Maybe I should re-visit this.

I typically know that I'll be getting this question from time to time. So, I try to have one or two ideas on-call. I'm not creative enough to think of these on the fly!


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

didntcitcoming said:


> OMG!! Thought I heard it all. You sir are funny!!!:smthumbup:
> 
> Have you tried....."I'm Bob from the new butcher shop in town, I've come by to offer you a sample of our sausage!!!!"
> 
> Good luck


I knew the sick minds on this board would come up with some good ideas. Already good for the next round. Thanks Didn't!


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> You're a naughty TSA screener but she really needs to get on a flight.


We're taking a big trip in January. So, this makes the pillowtalk cut, as well! Many thanks!


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry I don't have any suggestions but wanted to say this seems like fun. I got a kick out of the Obama campaign worker!

Do you ever ask her who she is?


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

youkiddingme said:


> I think you need to turn the tables on her. Every other time you need to ask her......"who are YOU anyway?" She has to play too!!! This may help her break out of her shell...acting the part of someone a tad bit wilder!


Great idea!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

you could be a British double agent, sent in to honeytrap her!

or a mature student from abroad looking to lodge in her house and pay her in kind

or a naughty priest coming to exorcise evil spirits from the house


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

Is be a guy from another planet that only has men and reproduction is achieved without sex via incubators and technology - it is the first time you have seen a woman and the first time you've experience feelings of desire - you are intrigued by your own erection having never seen it before...take it away my master!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Open up now let it all go (Sep 20, 2012)

This must be the most adorable thread I've seen on this board.

Also just play this when getting it on.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

Of the most recent batch, the visiting priest has some potential. The whole pedophile thing could knock the winds out of the sails of that one though!

I don't think I'm skilled enough of a story teller to pull off the alien visiting from outer space. However, I will give you credit on this: I have never used a story remotely like this in 20+ years of doing this. Kudos for creativity.:smthumbup:

I agree with posters that I should try asking her again sometime soon. I'm considering using an approach where I ask "Who are you anyway?" And then give her some bread crumbs to help her get a story started, such as "Are you coming here to check up on me?"

You all have been so good with ideas, does anyone have any thoughts on what I could do to fill in the blank when suggesting a scenario to her? I want something broad enough that I don't dictate the line of her story but something with just enough specifics to get her started.

Also continue to welcome ideas for me to use when she asks her question, as well!

Thanks to all!


----------



## Ausflower (Nov 14, 2012)

MarriedTex

I love your pillow talk :smthumbup:

Your wife could be a bull rider

Cheers


----------



## ForBetter (Mar 6, 2012)

This is a great thread! 

You are...

... a door to door sex toy salesman, and you have come to demonstrate a new product (at which point you pull out a new one you bought secretly, in preparation for this moment.)

...a neurologist, here to check her reflexes and skin sensitivity (cue "reflex hammer" and feather)

... a barber, with a razor and some sensitive-area-type shave gel

...an out of work male stripper who doesn't want to get rusty


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

MarriedTex said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Looking for a little help & outside creativity. One of my wife's habits when in snuggling, foreplay, pillowtalk time is to ask me "Who Are You, Anyway?"
> 
> ...


After she says her line toss her on her stomach throw on the handcuffs and state her Miranda rights.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

didntcitcoming said:


> OMG!! Thought I heard it all. You sir are funny!!!:smthumbup:
> 
> Have you tried....."I'm Bob from the new butcher shop in town, I've come by to offer you a sample of our sausage!!!!"
> 
> Good luck


thanks for that...I just launched my tea at the screen...



too cute


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

Amyd said:


> After she says her line toss her on her stomach throw on the handcuffs and state her Miranda rights.


:smthumbup:


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

You all have great imaginations! The only thing I could come up with was a Marine coming home from duty, but that's as far as I got.
I think that's apart of one of my fantasies.:scratchhead:

Hope this thread keeps going.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

a newly-born vampire who can't control his bloodlust and is zooming round the neighbourhood looking for fresh young virgins

a pupil coming to his teacher's house for detention and a good spanking (he would need to have been held back a few years to stop it being icky)

a man whose car has broken down in the dead of night but *gasp* he can't get the parts he needs until tomorrow and it's the middle of nowhere and there's no hotels!


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

ForBetter said:


> This is a great thread!
> 
> You are...
> 
> ...


Some good ideas, ForBetter.

I've tried the sex-toy salesman one. She's never been a big fan of toys, per se. Also, not good for me to have props. Although I do prepare, these chats go much better if presented as spontaneously as possible.

Mrs. Tex is a smart lady and tends to not respond well to "overtly raunchy." The sweet spot here is hitting the "clever and plausible - even if far-fetched" spot. This enables the foreplay discussion to start slowly and build in intensity. 

Of your suggestions, the visiting neurologist is a good twist on the doctor house call. (In the past, I've done physical therapist, as well. That's a good one - therapists actually do come to the house for some folks and their work can involve lots of touching!)

Thanks to all for your input. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> You're a naughty TSA screener but she really needs to get on a flight.


Used TSA agent this weekend. Worked well!

Thanks, unbelievable


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

You're a John who just showed up for his appointment with an escort.

You're a student who needs private tutoring from his teacher.

You're an executive who just hired a new office assistant.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Lot's of people role play. My problem is I can never imagine the woman I love as anyone other than the woman I love. She was all I needed when things were good.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

1) You're a Tibetan monk who is questioning if there is a person woman enough to make him give up celibacy.

2) You're an Arabian prince who is trying to find out which woman in his harem is the best in bed. This would invite your wife to take on different roles as well...

3) You're a sailor on shore leave who hasn't had sex with a woman in over 6 months...


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks all,

There are some more good ideas here. The teacher with the private lessons is good, as is the Arabian prince. 

On the Arabian prince, I will pose as one who is looking to add her to the harem. But she will have to "earn" her way in.


----------

